# Multi-layered (color) Decals



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on 2 or 3 colored decals. I always see the one color decal on car windshields (mostly white) but I would like to know how to make a multi-colored decal ready to apply for a customer.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Dual color vinyl for a windshield already together for the customer to apply would be hard, at least for me it is. Applying that long of vinyl dry to another piece of vinyl is very hard to do. I always apply them wet onto the customer's vehicle.

Now dual colors on 10 inches or less is simple to do, I do them all the time dry.


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Now dual colors on 10 inches or less is simple to do, I do them all the time dry.


How would you go about doing that? I am new to all of this so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

There's a few different ways of doing it. You can add registration marks to each layer of vinyl and then line 'em up. Here's a video that Tater from uscutter.com's forum made that may help you understand it better. YouTube - Layering Graphics


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

That was awesome. Thanks! I have a better understanding of the process now.


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Great video, great contribution. I had the same question in mind.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

james, i just got my cutter a month or so ago but i have done 6 color logos already. only 3 were overlapped at a time though. I have the clear R-Tape so i can see what i am doing when positioning the colors. Just remember the first color you stick on the application tape is the top most layer. Multi-colors can be a pain if the design is very intricut. . . . . -Brian


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> There's a few different ways of doing it. You can add registration marks to each layer of vinyl and then line 'em up. Here's a video that Tater from uscutter.com's forum made that may help you understand it better. YouTube - Layering Graphics


 
When they reattach the paper backing does it matter which side they use ?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> When they reattach the paper backing does it matter which side they use ?
> Thanks
> Mark


 Yeah, you want to put the waxed side against the vinyl and tape or your vinyl and tape will stick to the non-waxed side.


----------



## russdabuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Great info!!! Thanks alot.


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Plus, when adding the other colors to the bottom layer you should use low tac vinyl transfer tape or R tape so it is easy to remove before applying the other colors. Important in doing more then two colors this way. Good luck

Nick


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

This was very helpful. Thanks. Is there a video about how to add registration marks to a project? I'm really new and have never used them before. Thanks.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

CreativeInk said:


> This was very helpful. Thanks. Is there a video about how to add registration marks to a project? I'm really new and have never used them before. Thanks.


For decals, just make a small square (about an inch) on the top left and top right of the image. You don't need a complicated reg mark for that.


----------

